# Rescued TB just had foal



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

What color is the dam? The foal could be grey, bay, chestnut, or roan. If the foal starts showing white hairs around it's eyes and ears, you've got a grey. Of course pictures of new foals are required; ) we all have a thing on here for cute new babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i second the above! foal pics a MUST!


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

This is the filly. The mother is a dark bay thoroughbred


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Baby is bay or possibly brown. Dam is most likely brown, as there are few, if any, truly "dark bay" horses. Does the mare have cinnamon coloring on her light points (muzzle, flank, point of buttocks, under elbow)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She is beautiful! Looks to be a bay to me. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

At the risk of being rude. One pic is a bit stingy


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is bay/brown, very cute and we need more pictures (just to be sure  )

As the color of the sire is a total mystery, there is a slight chance of grey. Look for white hairs around the eyes as this is the most typical location for the first signs of grey ;-)


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here is a picture from about 2 hours after she was born. I'm having a hard time getting this thing to allow me to post multiple pictures


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

This is the mare. She's still very thin but she's made a lot of progress.


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

This is the day I got her which was 2 and a half weeks before she had the filly.


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

This is my other rescued TB mare. I just had to share because she's such a goofball.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh dear lord, that poor mare, I cannot believe she was that skinny and in foal! 

So happy you rescued her. Have you asked the vet if there's anything extra you can do now for mom and baby now as obviously they were half starved throughout the pregnancy?

Did you know this mare was preggers when you got her?


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, your other rescued mare IS a goofball, she looks well loved and that's heartwarming <3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Mama is brown. Baby is likely brown as well, but may end up lighter than mama.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

The vet was pretty impressed with her progress so far. Heck I'm impressed. I knew she was pregnant and the lot I got her off of send pregnant mares down to Mexico so I just couldn't leave her there. I'm too soft hearted haha.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ambergordon86 said:


> Here is a picture from about 2 hours after she was born. I'm having a hard time getting this thing to allow me to post multiple pictures


Can you take a picture close up of her eyes? Her newborn coat is more mature in shade than the average brown/bay. Look for any white hairs mixed in around her eyes or anywhere on her face. I won't rule out a brown/bay based grey yet as it is a possibility with an unknown sire. 

She is adorable and very fortunate to have been saved from a shipment to Mexico (where starved horses suffer terribly as they are already low on valuable meat potential and could have been among the next group to die of starvation in Mexico)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

ambergordon86 said:


> Here is a picture from about 2 hours after she was born. I'm having a hard time getting this thing to allow me to post multiple pictures


Thats ok. we don't mind if you do 100 ONE AT A TIME lol 

What are you calling them?


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mommas name is Bailey and the baby's name is Irish Cream aka I.C.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Certainly LOOKS bay/brown. The only thing that could throw a monkeywrench into the works is the dad. If he was grey and homozygous, the foal could/would turn grey.

I bred my event mare to a homozygous grey stallion, and the foal came out looking bay. BUT, I knew better.....




This is the same colt, grown....


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Where do you live in Oklahoma?

I am curious. Did you get your rescue TBs from Joe Simon's feedlot at Perkins OK? If they did, what did you pay this guy for them?

I wish people would go to his auctions (he now owns the auction here at Sulphur - ug) and for one bid more than he has on them, you can buy one at the sale. The money most people give him for a horse is double or more than what he pays so it just makes him more money and lets him buy 2 or more horses. 

By the way, your baby is really cute. His mama did a wonderful job of having a strong, straight foal. It shows how a mare will rob her own body to give a foal what it needs.


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

That's exactly who I got her from and I don't think she would have made it to the auction. When I picked her up, she was so weak her legs were shaking.


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yours Eben looked like it would turn grey. My filly isn't as light around the eyes and nose. I'm happy with whatever color she turns out to be.. I would be tilled if she went grey but I'm not going to count on it lol


----------



## ambergordon86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Even* dang auto correct lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What a good deed.....and what a beautiful mare and foal!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, that is one lovely foal! Feminine little face.


----------

